# Peel and stick on painted concrete?



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

They usually don't stick very well to paint.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I would never suggest peel and stick for any floor.
Any long lasting paint for a floor like your would involve a 2, part paint. The single part pants are faster to apply but just do not last as long.
One that I've used and it's held upfor years on a garage floor that was converted to a play room for kids was made by Rustolium. It's two parts and has flakes that get spread over the wet paint just to make it look better. These kids bring in there riding toys, bicycles ect, and have yet to distroy the finish. It just rolled on with a paint roller. A 12 X 24 floor took less then 2 hours to do.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks folks. I just might go with the two stage paint.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

I went to the big box store to pick up some paint to do my floor and the fellow tells me all I have to do is wash the floor (currently 30 year old oil base in good condition, no flaking) ) with TSP. This would clean and etch the paint so I would only need one coat of a latex floor/porch paint. I didn't think latex could go on oil based paints? Would washing in TSP really etch paint? Would latex really stand up as a floor paint?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

polarzak said:


> I went to the big box store to pick up some paint to do my floor and the fellow tells me all I have to do is wash the floor (currently 30 year old oil base in good condition, no flaking) ) with TSP. This would clean and etch the paint so I would only need one coat of a latex floor/porch paint. I didn't think latex could go on oil based paints? Would washing in TSP really etch paint? Would latex really stand up as a floor paint?
> Thanks for your help.


 You might have better luck posting this in the paint forum.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

rusty baker said:


> You might have better luck posting this in the paint forum.


Good idea. Thanks.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Allow me to play devil's advocate for a moment....

The finished area of my basement had peel and stick tiles when I moved in. They look and stick fine. I tiled the concrete around my laundry area, they look and stick fine. I tiled over the old and ugly ceramic tile in my foyer area inside the front door, those look and stick fine, too.

I have noticed that some of the extremely cheap tiles have a finish that wears quickly, and hardly enough glue for proper adhesion, while some of the more 'expensive' tiles (they're still cheap, any way you look at it) are better in both these areas. 

Considering that this is for a workshop area and not a place where you're going to be hosting parties or subjecting the tile to heavy day-to-day foot traffic, I think you can do it with success. 

With that said (and before the pros rip me a new one), the cheap/easy way to do things is almost never the best way to do things.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Jay 78...thank for you for your input. I have being doing my research, and there are a lot of people who have had success with peel and stick on basement floors. And, some, not so much success. I think I would be fine because the place is dry, and since the area is not too big, I would buy the more expensive tiles, and they "should be" alright.
That said, I am considering painting, as that is all I really need, and it would be much, much less expensive. Now I am in the paint forums finding out if I can paint latex over oil. Think either option - tile or paint - success depends on preparation. 
I certainly don't think anyone will rip you a new one...you are just fine with the one you have.:laughing:
Thanks.


----------

